# Tree limb falls on man in Central Park



## masiman (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.nypost.com/seven/07302009/news/regionalnews/central_pk__tree_tragedy_182008.htm

Says limb was 4" diameter, 20' up, from a pin oak. Did not say how long the branch was.


----------



## wavefreak (Jul 30, 2009)

Budget cuts = less park maintenance = more unkempt trees = injuries and deaths = law suits = hole in budget = budget cuts.

Ain't government grand?


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 20, 2009)

wavefreak said:


> Budget cuts = less park maintenance = more unkempt trees = injuries and deaths = law suits = hole in budget = budget cuts.
> 
> Ain't government grand?



You're so right. Here, in Austin, the ROW crews simply don't get around enough to take care of hazard limbs that are so obviously a danger. It all goes back to budget logistics, et al. I guess they figure it's cheaper to pay off a lawsuit than get enough crews working out there to keep everyone safe. A real bad scene.


----------



## grizzly2 (Aug 20, 2009)

Sunrise Guy said:


> I guess they figure it's cheaper to pay off a lawsuit than get enough crews working out there to keep everyone safe.



The problem is that the City administrations and councils don't realize the liabilities that exist. They tend to look at the trees as a luxury item, and the maintenance (outside of removals) as a nice thing that the city might provide. As a Municipal Arborist, I have to explain and defend why I'm pruning this tree every step of the way. They tend to be happier when they know I'm doing work to clear limbs away from lights, signals, security cameras, etc. It's a battle, that can have very unfortunate risks.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 20, 2009)

it happens central park is big i no doms tree in port washington works there but you can trim ever tree tom treesopcorn:


----------



## grizzly2 (Aug 20, 2009)

What???


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Aug 20, 2009)

I think he meant to say.... It does happen on occasion, Central Park is a very large area, He knows Dom's Tree service (in Port Washington) and Dom says you can't ever prune every tree.


----------



## chemist (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't tell you how many times I'm walking through a park, or down the sidewalk and see something on the brink of coming down. Or worse, the odd widow-maker dangling in the breeze, just waiting for the right gust of wind to come soaring down.

But even worse is when you see the ultra large tree company with 20 trucks lined up the road making the worst cuts you could possibly imagine.

Question - how do those large companies work, do they have one arborist that quotes the job, and 50 high school students that show up waving chainsaws around?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Aug 20, 2009)

NYCHA FORESTER said:


> I think he meant to say.... It does happen on occasion, Central Park is a very large area, He knows Dom's Tree service (in Port Washington) and Dom says you can't ever prune every tree.


yup thanks tom trees


----------



## wkpoor (Aug 21, 2009)

I didn't know TT had an interpreter on this site.


----------



## clearance (Aug 21, 2009)

ISA certified municipal arborists had me and other guys climb with spurs to remove hangers left after a storm that were above paths. Meanwhile, the big snags, some of which were over 80' tall, and less than 20' from the paths or playgrounds, were left alone. Wildlife trees, I guess.
In the bush, logging companies are fined thousands of dollars for working close to snags, you have to fall them first, by law. I guess the park users are more on the ball than the loggers, looking out for falling stuff that can kill them and all that.........


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Aug 24, 2009)

wkpoor said:


> I didn't know TT had an interpreter on this site.



I can also translate "Jive" in three different dialects (South Chicago, Northern Bronx, and South Boston)

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------

